# HELP!!!! - Tanglewood vs Yamaha - Acoustic



## meldel8 (Nov 18, 2016)

Hey! 
I am buying a guitar as a gift for my boyfriend. He used to play growing up but basically he is a beginner. I am undecided between two:
Yamaha FG720s + comes with case and stand, and i love that it is black = $220
Tanglewood TW 28 Model Evolution CSG = $140

Which would be the best choice between the two for a semi-beginner? I really love the look of the yamaha and I know he would too but sound and quality which is best?

here are the kijiji links:
Guitare Yamaha FG720S + support et étui / stand + case included | guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji
Brand New Tanglewood Acoustic Guitar | guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

A guitar is a very personal item. Has he played both of these guitars? The specific sound/tone and how the neck/fingerboard "fits" one's hand is very individual.

I totally admire that you want to get him such a special gift, but I would consider a gift certificate at the store OR going with him and you buy the one he likes OR at least be sure he can exchange the one you buy for him (in advance) for another guitar.

Sorry if this is not what you want to hear. I'm basing my comment on other similar threads in the past and the fact that my brother bought me a guitar as a gift without me knowing. The guitar he got me is OK, but I wouldn't have selected it had I been looking for a new guitar. I now don't have the heart to even consider selling it.

Edit...I just realized that these guitars are being advertised on Kijiji. In that case, I would go for the Yamaha if you prefer to buy used through Kijiji.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I forgot to mention...what terrible manners I have...
*Welcome to the forum!!*
Convince your boyfriend to join this forum also.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.
I mostly agree with Greco. A guitar is a personal thing. Having said that if he's not ever going to be somewhat serious about it and just wants to bang around a couple chords every now and then, it gets less important to personalize a guitar. Usually things like how the neck feels and tone of of the guitar are things more experienced and critical musicians fuss about.
One thing you want to be sure is that the guitar is set up with nice low and easy to play action. So figure that in to your budget. You'll probably want to tell the person doing the set up to get the action as low as possible without the strings buzzing. This is where its good to know how your boy friend plays (hard or softer) as it makes a difference for the setup. If you're trying to surprise him then you could either just have the guitar set up after you give it to him or have it set up for an average player who plays kind of in between hard\soft.
Of the 2 guitars you have listed I'm not sure what to advise you on. I'd choose the Yamaha as I've heard of that brand.
If its at all possible to double your budget I'd try to find a better quality guitar, something like a Taylor GS Mini. I think used you can get them for between 4 and 5 hundred. But only do that if you think he'd get semi serious about it.
If you're firm on one or the other of the 2 guitars you have listed, hopefully someone will be along to better advise you. Don't choose based on color. Not always but in my experience I find the solid colored guitars tend to be the cheaper quality.
As well be careful buying off kijiji if your not familiar with guitar prices. Some people on kijiji think their instruments are worth way more than they really are.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Heres a Taylor GS Mini. They are nice guitars. I bought one for my Grand daughter. The price in the ad, in my opinion is too high. it should be more like $400, maybe even a little lower. Seems in todays market 50% of retail is a good starting point. These guitars sell at Long and Mcquade for $699. 
A couple of pros for buying new is that its easier to compare prices and usually the setup is included.

Taylor GS Mini | guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Personally, I'd go with the Yamaha (even though it is black....LOL). I believe that is the better brand name with the longer track record. But I've never A/B'd them so I could be dead wrong after playing them both.

Also, I think you should be able to buy and give the guitar as long as a) the store has a return policy that works with your time frame and b) it includes a free set-up that you can have done once your b/f has played it and can take it in himself to get it the way he wants it and assuming he hasn't activate the a) mentioned above.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. I have never played a Tanglewood but have played the Yamaha's. I would pick the Yamaha. It is a very respected name and gets lots of kudo's here on the forum. As a matter of fact, I don't think I have ever heard anything negative about them.

One suggestion; if you can afford it, you might want to buy a new one as you can return it up to 30 days after your purchase, no questions asked. So if he did not like it, you could return it and get your money back or get something else. However, it is $390.00 +HST and if the one on Kijiji is in good shape, that is a decent price.


----------



## meldel8 (Nov 18, 2016)

Hey everyone! thanks for all the warm welcomes and advice!

I definitely appreciate your advise on letting him choose the guitar, I can see how it would be a very personal choice. but like guitarman2 said , its more just to play around with and pick up a new hobby instead of playing video games! haha so this is more of a gift for me honestly! Love the sound of the guitar  
If he ends up really loving it then we can always sell it and he'll buy a more personalized guitar
I think I will go with the yamaha in the end, its seems to have a better reputation! Unfortunately I am not buying it at a store, they are from sellers off of kijiji.
Do you have any tips of things i should look out for when I go pick it up?
Thanks!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

meldel8 said:


> Do you have any tips of things i should look out for when I go pick it up?
> Thanks!


Do you have any friends that know about guitars and would help you?


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

I didn't expect to, but I've played a few Tanglewoods that sounded pretty good for the money. Every one I've played would require a fret level & file the sharp fret ends at a minimum (about $100). There were also issues that made me wonder how they would hold together over time.

Yamaha makes decent beginner guitars all around (always have), mostly without the issues/expenses above (within reason), and if you find one with good action that sounds nice, you've got yourself a decent guitar. I had a fg720s as a campfire guitar (picked it out of a few), and everyone who played it really liked it.


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

meldel8 said:


> Hey everyone! thanks for all the warm welcomes and advice!
> 
> I definitely appreciate your advise on letting him choose the guitar, I can see how it would be a very personal choice. but like guitarman2 said , its more just to play around with and pick up a new hobby instead of playing video games! haha so this is more of a gift for me honestly! Love the sound of the guitar
> If he ends up really loving it then we can always sell it and he'll buy a more personalized guitar
> ...


It's important that the strings are low enough that it's comfortable to play, or that it can be made to play comfortably with a simple setup. Sometimes, depending on how they've been built or stored by the user etc., the top can bulge (should be _relatively_ flat), raising the strings (action) and making the guitar difficult to play, and it's expensive/a pain to have fixed. That's the big #1 for me when looking at used guitars.

I sent the seller a few questions re the action and the condition of the top and I'll post any answers here if they get back to me. At the very least, that should help determine there's nothing majorly wrong with it. Almost everything else that could be wrong can somewhat easily be fixed if need be.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Tanglewood guitars aren't as well known in North America as Yamaha, but typically they represent good value. If you are buying used, it might be a good idea to have a friend who plays guitar check them out for you. It's one thing to evaluate guitars on-line, but you never really know what you have until you actually play it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

ga20t said:


> I sent the seller a few questions re the action and the condition of the top and I'll post any answers here if they get back to me. At the very least, that should help determine there's nothing majorly wrong with it. Almost everything else that could be wrong can somewhat easily be fixed if need be.


Nice of you to do this.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

meldel8 said:


> Hey everyone! thanks for all the warm welcomes and advice!
> 
> 
> Do you have *any tips* of things i should look out for when I go pick it up?
> Thanks!


Take a close look at the neck and make sure it is not twisted. Check for any loose parts. Other than that, you are likely okay but here is a link from Acoustic Magazine with some tips on buying a used acoustic.

Buying a secondhand guitar? Here’s our guide… | Acoustic Magazine


----------



## sakuarius102 (Nov 23, 2016)

Well, in my opinion Yamaha is better, sound with more bass and the action is easy to play.

Regards !


----------

